# Digitizing Services Overseas



## gardenrose (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey all! I have a complicated design that I don't want to mess with and came across a site online that charges 1.5 per 1000 stitches. I know that some overseas companies can afford to charge so little because they deal in bulk, but they even offer to do the first design for free. This sounds too good to be true, and I guess among other things, I am cautious about getting dangerous files from them; is it possible for them to send unwanted things to my computer that can go undetected when scanned by my protection software? Also, they offer to pay by PayPal, so I thought it may be safe to pay this way, but maybe I'm overlooking something... 

Is there anyone out there with experience in this area? I have dealt with one overseas company before and their work was impeccable. Only problem is, they started out cheap but the more business I gave them, their prices kept creeping up inch by inch, so now I am looking for someone else. Any advice would be appreciated (even if you tell me what I already know, but don't want to accept!)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi,

1.5 per 1000 stitches, it isn't that cheap. Many suppliers will make discount or yield up some margins of them for their initial potential buyers. But it is difficult to understand they do first job for free to win the business from you, hope to know how many pcs garments they do for you for your first design?

After all, you are succeed in doing business with other supplier before, you are experienced already, why not give one more shot if you think it is worthwhile? Just try to avoid any risks you may encounter. 

Actually, before a successful business relationship was established, everybody has their consideration and worry, after pull up the trigger, and found it is not necessary to worry about it because most businessmen are serious. 

Good luck with you.

Bill


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

GR, I'm not trying to judge you, but with the economy the way it is, you can probably find someone here in the US to digitize for the same price. 

Also, if you use someone here in the US you might find that they might do business with you too. That's one thing about companies outside the US is they're not going to refer people to us.

Hopefully some Digitizers will read this and offer to give you a great price.


----------



## gardenrose (Apr 6, 2007)

selanac said:


> GR, I'm not trying to judge you, but with the economy the way it is, you can probably find someone here in the US to digitize for the same price.
> 
> Also, if you use someone here in the US you might find that they might do business with you too. That's one thing about companies outside the US is they're not going to refer people to us.
> 
> Hopefully some Digitizers will read this and offer to give you a great price.


Thanks for your reply Paul! I would prefer to do business here in the US, but I only purchased one design from a company here in my town...it was when I first started and got an order before I learned how to digitize. The design was a collegiate logo-one color, and only had 15,000 stitches. I don't know how they priced me, but I ended up paying $90 for it. Needless to say, this experience left me a little bitter. 

Don't get me wrong, I am as patriotic as the next guy, but things are tough.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

If you know how to Digitize why do you need someone else? 

There's more than one company here in the US. You're probably going to have an issue with people from over sea's too. At least at one point in time. 

Right now times are tough as you said, so I'm sure theirs someone out there that will work with you. 

Wish you the best!


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

gardenrose said:


> Hey all! I have a complicated design that I don't want to mess with and came across a site online that charges 1.5 per 1000 stitches. I know that some overseas companies can afford to charge so little because they deal in bulk, but they even offer to do the first design for free. This sounds too good to be true, and I guess among other things, I am cautious about getting dangerous files from them; is it possible for them to send unwanted things to my computer that can go undetected when scanned by my protection software? Also, they offer to pay by PayPal, so I thought it may be safe to pay this way, but maybe I'm overlooking something...
> 
> Is there anyone out there with experience in this area? I have dealt with one overseas company before and their work was impeccable. Only problem is, they started out cheap but the more business I gave them, their prices kept creeping up inch by inch, so now I am looking for someone else. Any advice would be appreciated (even if you tell me what I already know, but don't want to accept!)
> 
> Thanks in advance.


arias65[USER=36795]@gm[/USER]ail.com
try him,quality and price are great


----------



## gardenrose (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for the lead edward1210!


----------



## eagleeyeemb (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi. Saw your post about looking for a digitizer and I'm located in Rock Hill, SC and looking for digitizing work. I have three digitizers that are available to do work. If you are interested you can send me an e-mail with the image and I'll send you a price quote. We will then digitize the image, send you a picture, you approve it, we send a paypal invoice, and after you pay we send the digitized file. My e-mail is eagleeyeembroidery@gmail.com and I hope to do business with you!


----------



## sharlynn (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi, I use Dollar Digitizing all the time, had no problems yet.
1 Dollar Digitizing - Affordable Embroidery Digitizing Services cheers Ed


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

moderators not checking new registration again???


Babita, your message says "no more stitch count"...... pls explain what this means in english??? and when u get time pls also read the terms and conditions of advertising on this forum.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Because, you know, if they didn't find a digitizer *5 years ago*, they still just might be interested in Babita's spam...


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

This is the very reason when I get spam I have a ready design to send each one of them with the normal instructions asking if they want me business I need to se their quality and they need to this one for free. They will either then delete my email address from their database or do the design for free. After the first design I will ask for one more and one more cos I'm still not satisfied until they realise I'm after freebies. Then I will tell them if I receive their email again I will do the same again so remove me from their list immediately. I have many different email addresses so I can easily pose as a new customer to them. But I have to say its a never ending job.... every other day I see a new chinese company popping up.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

For real... between the digitizers spam and the apparel company in Australia that keeps creating new ID's every day to post more spam, I don't envy the moderators here...


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

australian apparel company???? wow I didn't see that coming lol


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

wow vvart....you register yourself and post 3 messages on this forum, all telling everyone to use that site..... you couldn't have chosen a perfect time lol

you think they do any free trial designs for me? i always like to see the quality...... the reason i'm asking is because you obviously haven't read my other posts on this thread yet. ask them to contact me please urgently. I have loads of work to vectorise.


----------

